# Genie Lift seating?



## Lightguy5 (Mar 13, 2020)

As long as it's not used to gain additional height, is it permissible to put a stool or chair in a Genie bucket AS A SEAT while working?


----------



## RonHebbard (Mar 13, 2020)

Lightguy5 said:


> As long as it's not used to gain additional height, is it permissible to put a stool or chair in a Genie bucket AS A SEAT while working?


 *@Lightguy5*
I built a two level work bench sized to straddle between a scissor lift's hand rails, one surface at hand rail height with ~2" edges above the bench's work surface to prevent tools from escaping and a second level shelf with only an open front ~4 - 5" below the work surface. This let me have my Panavise, Soldering station, solder sucker, heat shrink gun and a few hand tools handy on the upper surface with a few more items below on the open-faced shelf. 

The whole rig was convenient to drop across the handrails of which ever lift I could commandeer for my overnight shift. I'd park the lift where necessary, elevate to my working height and leave it plugged in and charging while soldering plates of a dozen or more connectors. 

Lower to the bottom, hop out, clear a path, relocate, restock, leave on charge and elevate back up to working height. I was neither travelling nor 'vatoring much thus the lift would be fully charged when the morning shift materialized. 

*Chair*: Yes, definitely, a chair low enough to accommodate me seated at my bench soldering and heat shrinking. 
Toodleoo! 
Ron Hebbard


----------



## Ben Stiegler (Mar 13, 2020)

I'm no expert, but it would seem that as long as your center of gravity is the same or lower than if you were standing, and the chair was such that it could not tip thru the rails, it would be ok. This is speculation based on physics, not OSHA ... but no Barcalounger, please.


----------



## Van (Mar 13, 2020)

Ben Stiegler said:


> I'm no expert, but it would seem that as long as your center of gravity is the same or lower than if you were standing, and the chair was such that it could not tip thru the rails, it would be ok. This is speculation based on physics, not OSHA ... but no Barcalounger, please.


I was going to 'Guess' the same thing. Make sure if it can fit through the sides of the basket that it has a tether secured to the fall protection point.


----------



## Lightguy5 (Mar 13, 2020)

RonHebbard said:


> *@Lightguy5*
> I built a two level work bench sized to straddle between a scissor lift's hand rails, one surface at hand rail height with ~2" edges above the bench's work surface to prevent tools from escaping and a second level shelf with only an open front ~4 - 5" below the work surface. This let me have my Panavise, Soldering station, solder sucker, heat shrink gun and a few hand tools handy on the upper surface with a few more items below on the open-faced shelf.
> *Chair*: Yes, definitely, a chair low enough to accommodate me seated at my bench soldering and heat shrinking.


Similar situation, but we've prepped all the soldering below so we don't have to solder up top. We're running multiple runs of RGB LED tape around a portal, so it's lots of screwing down holder clips and making splice connections. My gut reaction was to say no to the chair, but couldn't really justify it; It's just not done. 
So we'll safety it to the bucket, and make sure it doesn't become a ladder. 
Thanks for the input, guys. 
E.


----------



## egilson1 (Mar 13, 2020)

I know of no specific regulation that prohibits it. As long as you are able to keep both feet on the platform.


----------

